# HT Lead: 1975 Toro 724 w/ TEC H70



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

Can the high tension lead (magneto-to-sparkplug-wire) be replaced for a 7 HP 1975 Tecumseh (H70-130176C) engine on a Toro 724 (Model 31677 Ser 600001)? The HT lead on the machine continues to function, but the wire's outer insulation and the plug cap are quite weather-checked.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

if it bothers you wrap it with some good quality electrical tape like scotch super 88. i believe the ht lead is epoxied in from the factory


----------

